# Good restaurants near Oyster Pond, SXM



## vacationmama (Mar 10, 2006)

Could anyone tell me good restaurants that are close to Oyster Pond resort in case we want to just lay low for the whole day at the resort or near-by?


----------



## Blondie (Mar 10, 2006)

This resort is way out and close to nothing. You will need a car and expect a 10-15 minute ride to dinner anywhere and traffic can be a pain.


----------



## Kal (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect fit for Mr. Busby's Beach Bar


----------



## Aldo (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't tell you the first thing about it personally insofar as the food, prices, etc, but I did talk once to someone who ate at Captain Oliver's there at Oyster Pond and they really enjoyed it.


----------



## rynker (Mar 10, 2006)

Tabba Khady is a new restaurant that's getting great reviews.  They were just named restaurant of the month from Green Cay.  The food is excellent and they have all cuisine.  The guys that run it are the best!


----------



## vacationmama (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks! We have a car and knew about Le Planteur from previous experience but there are many little hidden restaurants in the hills around Oyster Bay and I wondered if anyone knew any of them and could recommend them for the days we didn't want to drive to Grand Case. We are stying two weeks and that sojourn every day is a bit much. We don't know the good ones in Phillipsburg so we head to the French side all the time. I appreciate your help. Thanks again.


----------



## jojoless (Mar 15, 2006)

*Good Restaurants in Oyster Pond Area*

Here's a list of places we've dined at in the Oyster Pond area:

Tabba Khady (moderately priced, in my humble opinion)
La Fregate (reasonably priced, in my humble opinion)
Both of these restaurants are right over the hill from Captain Olivers.  Both excellent.  

Dinghy Dock - at the Oyster Pond marina (near Captain Olivers).  Good food and fun happy hour (mix your own drinks for $2) from 5-7 pm.

Mr. Busby's, gorgeous location, right on Dawn Beach.  I ordered the conch salad and it was delicious!


----------

